# Superman: J.J. Abrams könnten neuen Film inszenieren



## Darkmoon76 (27. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Superman: J.J. Abrams könnten neuen Film inszenieren* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Superman: J.J. Abrams könnten neuen Film inszenieren*


----------



## efgrib (27. November 2019)

hat er mit sw und st noch nicht genug legenden zerstört?


----------



## Tek1978 (27. November 2019)

Bye Bye Superman


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2019)

Schlimmer als Zack Snyders Kram kanns auch nicht werden.


----------



## Tammy25 (27. November 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Schlimmer als Zack Snyders Kram kanns auch nicht werden.



Meinst nicht Warner Bros Kram? Der Snyder Cut, der eigentlich Legendär sein soll, wird ja von WB abgelehnt. WB hat nämlich Snyders Vision komplett verändert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2019)

Snyder hat Batman und Superman verbrannt. Da Warner nun wegen des "Joker"-Erfolgs mehr auf Solo-Filme ohne überkreuzende Handlungen setzen wird denke ich nicht dass wir Cavill nochmal im Cape sehen werden.
Einerseits schade, denn an und für sich hat er mir in der Rolle ausgesprochen gut gefallen. Andererseits, da Snyder nur substanzlose Filme abgeliefert hat ist es vielleicht gut den Mann aus Stahl erstmal im Krypton-Schlaf zu halten (ich mag das Wort "Reboot" nicht gerne aussprechen ).


----------



## Worrel (27. November 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Snyder hat Batman und Superman verbrannt. Da Warner nun wegen des "Joker"-Erfolgs mehr auf Solo-Filme ohne überkreuzende Handlungen setzen wird denke ich nicht dass wir Cavill nochmal im Cape sehen werden.
> Einerseits schade, denn an und für sich hat er mir in der Rolle ausgesprochen gut gefallen. Andererseits, da Snyder nur substanzlose Filme abgeliefert hat ist es vielleicht gut den Mann aus Stahl erstmal im Krypton-Schlaf zu halten (ich mag das Wort "Reboot" nicht gerne aussprechen ).


Also Man of Steel fand ich eigentlich recht gelungen. Und Batman vs Superman war eigentlich auch ganz ok, wenn man von drei Punkten absieht:
- "Who the fuck is Martha?"
- Wonder Woman mal eben so nebenbei eingeführt
- Da kämpft eine Amazone(!) mit. Der Gegner muß mit einem Speer besiegt werden. 1+1 = Nope, es macht der einzige, für den der Speer auch als Angreifer eine Gefahr darstellt. 

Justice League hingegen ist wirklich ein Grützfilm.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2019)

efgrib schrieb:


> hat er mit sw und st noch nicht genug legenden zerstört?



nein, Trolle die überall behaupten ihre Meinung sei ein Fakt und Dinge mies machen
mit anderen Worten ... Du


----------



## Loosa (28. November 2019)

efgrib schrieb:


> hat er mit sw und st noch nicht genug legenden zerstört?



So sind Geschmäcker. 

Seine Star Wars zählen doch mit zu den besseren. Wenn eine Legende zerstört wurde, dann durch Episoden I und II.
Der neue Stil seines Star Trek Reboots gefiel mir auch sehr gut.





Enisra schrieb:


> nein, Trolle die überall behaupten ihre Meinung sei ein Fakt und Dinge mies machen
> mit anderen Worten ... Du



Nur weil jemand mit einer Neuinterpretation nichts anfangen kann ist man noch lange kein Troll.
Ja, so manche Kritik finde ich auch viel zu fatalistisch. Aber du musst auch nicht immer gleich rumgiften, wenn bei dem Thema jemand anderer Meinung ist. Das wird echt zu bunt.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand mit einer Neuinterpretation nichts anfangen kann ist man noch lange kein Troll.
> Ja, so manche Kritik finde ich auch viel zu fatalistisch. Aber du musst auch nicht immer gleich rumgiften, wenn bei dem Thema jemand anderer Meinung ist. Das wird echt zu bunt.



wenn einer so tut seine "Meinung" sei wie ein Fakt, dann behandel ich das so und sage dass sie Falsch liegen und sich gefälligst mal mit dem Thema überhaupt befassen sollen
und vielleicht könnte das naheliegende mal auffallen dass die Trolle deswegen welche sind, weil sich es immer wieder und überall behaupten und rumheulen, was anderes kann man so eine Scheiße nicht nennen wenn überall steht Mimimi alles Zerstört, mimimi alles scheiße
so eine Kacke ist doch keine Meinung von einem über 2, aber ich soll Aggressiv sein? Ja wie es in den Wald hinnein schallt, so kommt es zurück
auch muss sich nur mal die Wertungen zu Knives Out anschauen was Trolle von anderen Meinungen halten


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. November 2019)

Schon wieder ein "Reboot"? 
Kann man mal jemand die Bio-Datenträger zwischen den Ohren der verantwortlichen Leute auch mal rebooten?
*Das* wäre mal ein wirklich nötiger Reboot.


----------



## Frullo (28. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn einer so tut seine "Meinung" sei wie ein Fakt...



Es gibt nur einer der so tut: Du.


----------



## Frullo (28. November 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> So sind Geschmäcker.
> 
> Seine Star Wars zählen doch mit zu den besseren. Wenn eine Legende zerstört wurde, dann durch Episoden I und II.
> Der neue Stil seines Star Trek Reboots gefiel mir auch sehr gut.



Ne, Prequels sind besser, definitiv: https://www.cnet.com/news/new-star-wars-trilogy-is-worse-than-the-prequels/ 

Und was er aus ST gemacht hat, ist Geschmackssache bzw. halt eben nicht mehr wirklich im Geiste von Star Trek: Hübsche (Lens Flare, yeah!) Sci-Fi-Action-Flicks, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (28. November 2019)

Ich finde die Kelvin Star Trek Filme nicht schlecht. Anders als die früheren aber nicht schlecht. 

Bei SE sortiere ich Ep. VII und VIII (IX kenne ich noch nicht) nach Ep. IV-VI ein aber noch vor Ep. I-II ein. I und II haben SW geschadet und fast verbrannt. Jarjar Binks war da ein Tiefpunkt aber bei weitem nicht der einzigste.


----------



## Worrel (28. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, Trolle die überall behaupten ihre Meinung sei ein Fakt und Dinge mies machen
> mit anderen Worten ... Du



Aha. Wer also einen logischen und erzählerischen Schrotthaufen als mies bezeichnet, ist ein Troll ...?

Ich rede hier spezifisch von _Star Trek: Into Plotholes_, zu dem ich schon vor Jahren auf diverse Kritikpunkte hingewiesen habe:
https://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-w...habt-ihr-zuletzt-gesehen-202.html#post9823844
https://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-welt/9341770-filme-serien-emotionen-2.html#post9848900


----------



## Worrel (28. November 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei SE sortiere ich Ep. VII und VIII ...


*STAR EARS *- immer ein Ohr im Weltraum.

Die Abenteuer eines Ferengi Händlers.


----------



## schokoeis (28. November 2019)

Da ich DC interessanter finde als Marvel würde ich mir wirklich mal ein paar gute Filme wünschen. Ein Flash-Film wär so super


----------



## Weissbier242 (28. November 2019)

Znyder Superman verbrannt?  Naja wohl Geschmackssache, für mich ist das mit der beste Superhelden Film ever. Hab mir Man of Steel schon 3 mal angesehen, einfach grandios. Batman vs Superman gefällt mir auch sehr, aber hier muss man den DC schauen mit +30 min, sonst gibts zu komische Lücken. Allgemein finde Ich die ernsteren, düsteren Ansätze von DC besser als die Quatsch Comedy Club Einlagen von Marvel.


----------



## Cobar (28. November 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> - Da kämpft eine Amazone(!) mit. Der Gegner muß mit einem Speer besiegt werden. 1+1 = Nope, es macht der einzige, für den der Speer auch als Angreifer eine Gefahr darstellt.



Das mit dem Speer musste leider so sein, wenn man unbedingt die Death of Superman Vorlage mit umsetzen möchte und die Altersfreigabe alleine durch diesen in den Comics sehr brutalen Kampf nicht zu hoch treiben möchte.
War eine richtig dumme Entscheidung und nicht die einzige im Film, wie du ja schon aufgezählt hast.
Auch diesen Möchtegern Doomsday fand ich so richtig schlecht umgesetzt, aber zumindest zwei Drittel vom Film fand ich ansonsten ganz unterhaltsam, speziell in der Ultimate Edition, wo die Erzählreihenfolge etwas sinnvoller gestaltet wurde.
Dass man Wonder Woman mal eben nebenbei einführt, hätte auch nicht sein müssen. Das hat Marvel deutlich besser gelöst, indem man die Helden nahezu alle kannte durch eigene Filme, bevor sie dann bei Avengers versammelt wurden, ansonsten gibt es entweder zu viele offene Fragen oder zu viel zu erklären.

Justice League sollte man wirklich einfach vergessen. Da ist mehr schief gelaufen als rein durch Zufall schon hätte gut sein müssen.
Cyborg sah aus wie aus einem 15 Jahre alten Computerspiel animiert, Flash wurde ebenso komplett verhunzt und nur als dumme Witzfigur genutzt.
Hat da überhaupt mal irgendwer einen Comic von Flash gelesen oder von mir aus auch irgendeine Comicserie gesehen, in der er mitspielt?
Wie kann man einen eigentlich hochintelligenten Charakter, der gerne mal Sprüche reißt, nur so zerfleddern und dann falsch zusammen setzen wie in JL?

Zurück zum Thema Superman:
Ich wäre auch dafür, dass der Mann aus Stahl lieber erstmal eine Weile in seiner Festung der Einsamkeit verbringen sollte.
Jetzt schon einen Reboot, obwohl Cavill eigentlich sehr gut geeignet war für die Rolle, sehe ich als schlechte Idee.
Mit noch etwas mehr Masse-Training dürfte MIachel B Jordan aber zumindest die Statur eines Superman einigermaßen hinbekommen.
Bisher sehe ich ihn noch als etwas zu schmächtig an, da er ja in den Creed Filmen auch auf Schnelligkeit achten musste als Boxer, doch das sollte kein Problem sein.
Cavill ist auch gut trainiert aber nicht "extrem breit" geworden dabei. Dass die Umsetzung nie wie in den Comics aussieht, ist ja sowieso klar.
Wenn also eine gute Geschichte erzählt wird und ein interessanter Gegner für ihn gefunden wird, habe ich nichts dagegen, dem Film eine Chance zu geben.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. November 2019)

Ist schon irgendwie traurig mitanzusehen, wie DC sein "Filmuniversum" vermurkst. Ich meine Wonder Woman und auch Aquaman waren gut, da hätte man drauf aufbauen können. Naja, wenn Abrams Superman rebootet kann er wenigstens einen Planeten hochjagen OHNE die Fans damit gegen sich aufzubringen^


----------



## Loosa (28. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...



Zugegeben, ein "der hat alles zerstört" ist auch nicht sonderlich konstruktiv. Hier kam meine Kritik wohl wirklich an falscher Stelle.
Allerdings häufen sich in letzter Zeit deine, äh, "Spitzen"? Und ich war halt gerade in dem Thread hier. 


Star Wars und Co mögen emotionale Themen sein, aber da kann man IMO generell auch mal einen Gang runter schalten.

Achso, SW, ST, DC und Marvel waren schon immer Kacke.


----------



## MichaelG (28. November 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> *STAR EARS *- immer ein Ohr im Weltraum.
> 
> Die Abenteuer eines Ferengi Händlers.



Jepp. Das sind die klassischen Vertipper am Handy. Meinte natürlich SW.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einer der so tut: Du.



Hast du nicht erst in irgendeiner News sowas geschrieben wie "... und diese Meinung ist (ein) Fakt."?


----------



## Frullo (28. November 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Hast du nicht erst in irgendeiner News sowas geschrieben wie "... und diese Meinung ist (ein) Fakt."?



Ich weiss zwar nicht genau, worauf Du hinaus willst, aber ich zitiere mich doch mal gerne selbst:

_Darum nochmals, dieses mal hoffentlich sprachlich korrekt: Star Wars 8 ist scheisse, das ist meine Meinung. Und das dies meine Meinung ist, ist Fakt. _

Das ich hier damit ausdrücken wollte, dass nicht der Inhalt (m)einer Meinung Fakten darstellt, sondern dass einer bestimmten Meinung zu sein ein Fakt darstellt, sollte inzwischen klar sein. Aber Enisra kriegt den Unterschied zwischen Faktenbehauptung und Meinung einfach nicht in den Kopf.

Die Meinung "XYZ ist scheisse" - oder eben im jetzigen Fall dass "JJA die Legenden ST und SW zerstört hat" mögen "billige" Meinungen sein, meinetwegen sogar zerstörerisch, unfundiert... aber deswegen werden sie noch lange nicht zu Faktenbehauptungen. Sie sind legitim. Man darf es so sehen. Und man darf zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man es so sieht. Loosa und MichaelG sind der Meinung, die Sequels seien besser als die Prequels, ich nicht. Ich teile ihre Meinung nicht, aber ich respektiere ihre Meinung so weit, dass ich sie deswegen nicht auf persönlicher Ebene angreifen muss - was Enisra so regelmässig wie ein Uhrwerk tut (und es wird, nebenbei bemerkt, nie geahndet...).

Ich kann ja durchaus verstehen, wenn man mal austickt, weil die eigene Lieblings-Franchise durch die Kloake gezogen wird, aber in Enisras Fall ist es kein gelegentliches Austicken sondern ein regelrechtes getriggert werden. Das ist eine Obsession, bei der ich mich sehr schwer tue, sie zu begreifen. Hat er Angst davor, dass - wenn es nur oft genug wiederholt wird (z.B. die Meinung dass VIII Mist ist) - es zum... Fakt wird? Oder sich seine eigene Meinung dazu ändert? Wenn ja: Warum ist er sich in seiner eigenen Meinung so unsicher? Ist er darauf angewiesen, zu einer wie auch immer gearteten Mehrheit zu gehören, um einer bestimmten Meinung zu sein? Wenn nein: Was ist es dann, was diese Obsession antreibt?

Ich meine: Meine Zuneigung für die Prequels hat all das Jar Jar-Bashing seit Beginn des Jahrtausends unbeschadet überlebt. Wieso sollte es bei der Zuneigung anderer Leute für die Sequels anders sein?


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich meine: Meine Zuneigung für die Prequels hat all das Jar Jar-Bashing seit Beginn des Jahrtausends unbeschadet überlebt. Wieso sollte es bei der Zuneigung anderer Leute für die Sequels anders sein?



Ich fand Jar Jar auch nicht schlimm. Sein Nervfaktor ist auch nicht höher als der von C3-PO, und dessen Genörgel muss man ja in jedem Film ertragen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. November 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Mit noch etwas mehr Masse-Training dürfte MIachel B Jordan aber zumindest die Statur eines Superman einigermaßen hinbekommen.
> Bisher sehe ich ihn noch als etwas zu schmächtig an, da er ja in den Creed Filmen auch auf Schnelligkeit achten musste als Boxer, doch das sollte kein Problem sein.
> Cavill ist auch gut trainiert aber nicht "extrem breit" geworden dabei. Dass die Umsetzung nie wie in den Comics aussieht, ist ja sowieso klar.
> Wenn also eine gute Geschichte erzählt wird und ein interessanter Gegner für ihn gefunden wird, habe ich nichts dagegen, dem Film eine Chance zu geben.



Also wenn Statur bzw. Muskelmasse für einen Superman wichtig sein soll, dann wäre Michael B Jordan eine noch schlechtere Wahl als Cavill, da noch etwas kleiner.
Superman soll ja mindestens um die 6′3″ in den Comics groß sein, also über 1.90m.
Michael B Jordan kratzt aber schon an den 1.80m wenn er die falschen Socken anzieht. 
Das wäre im Boxen - abgesehen vom Gewicht - Mittelgewicht, vielleicht noch Super Mittelgewicht.
Ich mein mir ist es eigentlich egal, mit Kameraeinstellungen hat man es bisher auch immer geschafft, Tom Cruise mit seinen 1.70m genauso groß erscheinen zu lassen, wie seine Filmpartner von bis zu 1.90m+.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn man schon drüber redet..


----------



## Cobar (28. November 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Also wenn Statur bzw. Muskelmasse für einen Superman wichtig sein soll, dann wäre Michael B Jordan eine noch schlechtere Wahl als Cavill, da noch etwas kleiner.
> Superman soll ja mindestens um die 6′3″ in den Comics groß sein, also über 1.90m.
> Michael B Jordan kratzt aber schon an den 1.80m wenn er die falschen Socken anzieht.
> Das wäre im Boxen - abgesehen vom Gewicht - Mittelgewicht, vielleicht noch Super Mittelgewicht.
> Ich mein mir ist es eigentlich egal, mit Kameraeinstellungen hat man es bisher auch immer geschafft, Tom Cruise mit seinen 1.70m genauso groß erscheinen zu lassen, wie seine Filmpartner von bis zu 1.90m+.



Die letztendliche Größe ist mir ehrlich gesagt da nicht so wichtig wie die Statur.
Mit 1,80m würde ich ihn als durchschnittlich groß bezeichnen. Wenn er aber dann wie ein dürres Stöckchen aussieht, das im Wind zerbricht, dann passt das für mich einfach nicht zur Figur.
Er hat ja schon ordentlich Muskeln aufgebaut für seine vorherigen Filme, auch wenn ich mir da gerne noch ein wenig mehr wünschen würde.
Superman soll schließlich auch "super stark" aussehen und nicht so wie dieser Plastikanzug mit Aufblas-Muskeln, den man sich bei Shazam antun musste.


----------



## johnny05 (29. November 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich finde die Kelvin Star Trek Filme nicht schlecht. Anders als die früheren aber nicht schlecht.
> 
> Bei SE sortiere ich Ep. VII und VIII (IX kenne ich noch nicht) nach Ep. IV-VI ein aber noch vor Ep. I-II ein. I und II haben SW geschadet und fast verbrannt. Jarjar Binks war da ein Tiefpunkt aber bei weitem nicht der einzigste.



Wenn Du die Star Trash - Machwerke mit "Star Trek" im Namen von JarJar Abrams gut findest möchte Ich nicht wissen was bei Dir als schlecht gilt.Diese billigen Lensflare und CGI-Gewitter Trash-Filme sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden wahren Trekkie.Aber mit Superman stürzt sich Jarjar Abrams auf das nächste Opfer das Er vergewaltigen und anschliessend mit einem Genickschuss hinrichten kann.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. November 2019)

johnny05 schrieb:


> stürzt sich Jarjar Abrams auf das nächste Opfer das Er vergewaltigen und anschliessend mit einem Genickschuss hinrichten kann.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

